

Britain’s Oldest Working Computer Roars to Life - brandnewly
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/09/britan-oldest-computer/

======
pg
My father worked at Harwell in the 1950s. I didn't realize till recently that
this had made him one of the first programmers.

~~~
eugenejen
It is interesting to think about both you and RTM are sons of the programmers
in first generation! I am wondering what about Trevor Blackwell?

~~~
pg
Trevor's younger than us, but I believe his father was an early programmer
too.

